# Empfehlung für SSD Festplatte



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

Wer kennt sich den mit SSD Festplatten aus und kann mir da etwas empfehlen. Grund ist TIA!


Hersteller
Größe
und wo man noch so drauf achten sollte

siehe auch http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/69025-tia-version-v13-28.html


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

zum Thema Image-Clonen versus Neuinstallation:

- durch ein Image stimmt u.U. das so genannte "Alignment" auf der SSD nicht, was zu Performanceeinbussen führt: http://media-addicted.de/alignment-...datenverlust-und-neuinstallation-aendern/769/

- Bei einer Neuinstallation optimiert Windows7 einige Einstellungen für die SSD, z.B. wird die Defragmentierung ausgeschaltet, und dieses TRIM aktiviert 

- AHCI sollte für SSDs aktiv sein

wenn das alles nicht passt, hat ne SSD u.U. nur weniger als die Hälfe der möglichen Geschwindigkeit...

Gruß.

PS: billige SSD haben eine geringere Haltbarkeit als HDDs, was die Anzahl der Schreibzugriffe angeht, also immer schön Datensicherung auf externe Speicherorte.

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: billige SSD haben eine geringere Haltbarkeit als HDDs, was die Anzahl der Schreibzugriffe angeht, also immer schön Datensicherung auf externe Speicherorte.



Gestern noch im Netz gelesen, das die SSD in punkt Haltbarkeit einer HDD nichts nachstehen (vorausgesetzt es wirklich keine Ramschware)


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gestern noch im Netz gelesen, das die SSD in punkt Haltbarkeit einer HDD nichts nachstehen (vorausgesetzt es wirklich keine Ramschware)



Die Haltbarkeit hängt neben der Qualität der eingesetzten Speichermodule vor allem von der Technologie der verwendeten Speicherzellen ab. 

http://www.elektroniknet.de/embedded/hardware/artikel/106244/

hier noch ein Zitat von Wikipedia:



> Vorteile eines Solid-State-Drive gegenüber herkömmlichen Laufwerken sind mechanische Robustheit, sehr kurze Zugriffszeiten und keine Geräuschentwicklung aufgrund beweglicher Bauteile, da solche nicht vorhanden sind. Der Hauptnachteil im Vergleich mit konventionellen Festplatten gleicher Kapazität ist derzeit noch ein erheblich höherer Preis. Trotz der mechanischen Robustheit können auch SSDs ausfallen oder Systemfehler verursachen. Ursache ist meist ein Fehler im verwendeten Controller oder in der Firmware. Insbesondere neuere Modelle kommen immer wieder mit unausgereifter Firmware auf den Markt, welche im Verlauf der Marktpräsenz durch Firmwareupdates nachgebessert wird.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP]
> Zudem variiert die Qualität des verbauten NAND-Flashs. Neben der in die Klasse 1 eingestuften NAND-Flash, wird auch als Klasse 2 eingestufter NAND-Flash in SSDs verbaut. Der SSD-Hersteller OWC hat bei einer Stichprobe von SSDs seines Konkurrenten OCZ sogar „Off-spec“-NAND in der SSD gefunden, das heißt Bauteile, deren Eigenschaften nicht innerhalb der Spezifikation liegen.[SUP][6][/SUP] Das sind Chips, die eigentlich die Qualitätssicherung für den Einsatz in SSDs laut NAND-Hersteller nicht bestanden haben. Andere Hersteller wiederum, wie z. B. Samsung in der neuesten 840-SSD-Serie, setzen seit neustem auch auf TLC-NAND-Speicherzellen. TLC (engl. _triple-level cell_, dt. _dreistufige Speicherzellen_) hat im Vergleich zu SLC (engl. single-level cell) weitere Spannungslevel, sodass noch mehr Daten pro Speicherzelle gespeichert werden können. Aufgrund der kleineren Abstände zwischen diesen Stufen und der daraus resultierenden Schwierigkeit, diese Level stets korrekt auszulesen, ist die Lebensdauer von TLC-Speicherzellen noch mal geringer als von MLC-Speicherzellen mit gleicher Fertigung und Güte.



nen Praxistip ist das aber nicht, sondern nur der Hinweis, möglichst nicht zu sparen und regelmäßig Datensicherung machen.

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

Für mich selber hatte ich mir diese mal angeschaut, die bekommt oft gute Noten:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...amp=163&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B009NB8WTI


----------



## ChristophD (31 März 2014)

Empfehlung: Samsung 840 Evo / Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB / 512 GB

Verbaue bei ir gar nichts anderes mehr.
In der Firma wird hauptsächlich auf Kingston HyperX 240 GB gesetzt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB / 512 GB



schau da haben wir ja schon einmal eine übereinkunft


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

Ne Kombination von 1 oder 2 SSD mit 1 oder 2 HDD find ich optimal.

 1. SSD für Betriebssystem
 2. SSD für TIA-Projekt
 3. HDD für Daten
 4. HDD für Datensicherung

 So hab ich das bei mir zu Hause (nur ohne TIA :wink: )

 nur auf nem Notebook schwer möglich, ich kenn Leute, die haben in ihren DVD-Schacht ne SSD zusätzlich eingebaut, ist zwar etwas gefrickelt, bringt aber was. U.U. gibt's für Dein Notebook auch nen Adapter für den DVD-Schacht. Dann würd ich eine SSD und eine HDD einbauen.

 Gruß.


----------



## MSB (31 März 2014)

Naja, in Punkto Haltbarkeit in Bezug auf Schreibhäufigkeit hat jede SSD eine potentiell geringere Haltbarkeit als die klassische HDD,
das hat aber zunächst mal nichts mit Ramsch oder High-End zu tun, sondern ist technologisch bedingt.

Der Unterschied zwischen Ramsch und High-End ist vielmehr, wie gut die angewendeten Technologien zur Flash-Schonung implementiert sind.
Also Wear Leveling, Trim, Garbage Collection und ähnliches.

Also kurzum, gerade im gut behüteten Serverbereich, kannst du höchstwahrscheinlich davon ausgehen, 
das die Lebensdauer einer HDD die einer SSD bei weitem übersteigen wird.

Ein, wie ich finde, sehr objektiver Artikel dazu:
http://www.elektroniknet.de/halbleiter/sonstiges/artikel/79461/

Also ums kurz zu machen:
Datensicherung ist generell wichtig, und bei einer SSD noch wichtiger.

P.S. Mein momentanes Setup:
Crucial M500 als Hauptplatte
WD Black HDD als Datenplatte, wie von Ducati angedeutet im DVD-Schacht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Ein, wie ich finde, sehr objektiver Artikel dazu:
> http://www.elektroniknet.de/halbleiter/sonstiges/artikel/79461/



Interessant ist der Bezug der Zyklen auf die Kapazität... Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, bei gleicher Anwendung (gleiche Datenmenge die geschrieben wird) hält theoretisch ein doppelt so große SSD mit der gleichen Anzahl Zyklen doppelt so lange. Oder andersrum, eine doppelt so große SSD mit halber Zyklenzahl hällt genauso lange...

Da die Daten auf der SSD ja vermutlich nicht umkopiert werden, sollte man u.U. die Platte nicht mit großen aber nie benötigten Dateien bis ans Limit vollpacken. Dann hat der Controller nur noch wenig Möglichkeiten, die restlichen freien Zellen zu variieren...

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (31 März 2014)

interessanter Artikel wobei auch leider schon technisch etwas veraltert.
Bei der Samsung z.b. ist man bei TLC Chip's, die werden im Artikel noch nicht mal angeschnitten wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Prinzipell kann ich bestätigen das eine größere SSD mehr Performance hat bzw. solange die SSD nicht zu über 70% Prozent belegt ist der Speed konstant bleibt,
danach wird sie merklich langsamer aber immer noch schneller als eine HDD.


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

Jo, und die Komplexität des Themas zeigt mal wieder, dass man schon auf viele Dinge achten sollte... Ich bau mal eben ne SSD ein funktioniert zwar, aber vermutlich mit viel weniger Performance, als man haben könnten 

Hab ich bei mir zu Hause gesehen: SSD eingebaut, eher keinen richtigen Geschwindigkeitsschub gesehen. Google befragt: AHCI aktiviert, Win7 installiert, Alignment angepasst -> und siehe da, es rennt wie verrückt.

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (31 März 2014)

klingt für mich erstmal nach dem Versuch ein XP System durch klonen auf ne SSD zu bringen 
AHCI wäre vermutlich der einzige Stoplerstein der mir auffallen würde, wobei ich das selbst bei den ältesten Rechner schon lange nicht mehr
gesehen habe das dies OFF wäre, eigentlich schon seit S-ATA eingeführt wurde nicht mehr.

Das mit dem Alignment sollte durch eine Partitionierung/Formatierung mit Windows 7 auch von selber erledigt sein, bei vielen Anleitungen dazu wird auch
expliziet darauf hingewiesen diese Schritte mit einem Windows 7 SetupDVD vorzunehmen weil XP klar dies nicht unterstützt.


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> klingt für mich erstmal nach dem Versuch ein XP System durch klonen auf ne SSD zu bringen .



Jo, war vor 4 Jahren, hatte XP neu installiert. Die Platten standen auf IDE-Kompatibilitätsmodus, wegen dem nicht vorhandenem SATA-Treiber auf der WinXP-CD. Dann Win7 als Dualboot und das Alignment hat warum auch immer nicht gepasst. 

Bei einer eigenständigen Neuinstallation von Win7 incl. Neuformatierung der SSD sollte es eigentlich weniger Sorgen geben.

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2014)

gerade mal bei den Hufschmieden gewessen, da ist jemand der deren Server verwaltet ohne der
EDV anzugehören. Er sagt 'Stop', er hat gerade eine Samsung Pro zum testen bestellt, diese könnte
ich danach bekommen


----------



## ducati (31 März 2014)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand getestet, ob es nicht reicht, das TIA-Projekt auf die SSD zu legen, bzw. bei der Installation TIA auf die SSD zu installieren? Falls Du dann die SSD als 2.Platte in den Laptop eingebaut bekommst, musst Du u.U. garnix neu installieren und hast auch keine Sorgen mit der EDV.

Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2014)

Ich hab seit ca. 5 Monaten eine Samsung 840 Evo /  1TB und in einem weiteren Laptop gerade eine mit 512GB verbaut.
In beiden Laptop (MacBook) läuft alles merklich schneller, besonders das Starten von Programmen (auch aus VM heraus) fällt dabei zuerst auf.

Wo man hinsehen sollte ist auch der Stromhunger, da sind sie Samsung EVO sehr genügsam.

Datensicherung ist immer wichtig. Durch die Nutzung von VM kann man diese auch regelmäßig Nachts auf eine Sicherungsplatte überspielen und ist so bei Problemen sofort arbeitsfähig.


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2014)

@rN

Zu deiner Frage im "alten Thread"

Bei mir war das Klonen unproblematisch, ich weiß aber nicht, was das Festplattendienstprogramm auf dem Mac da alles so macht, zumindest ist ja ein anderes Fileformat auf dem Mac in Gebrauch. und Windows läuft bei mit in einer VM.
Das Einzige, was ich machen mußte, ein Programm (TrimEnabler) installieren, Apple hat das irgendwie noch deaktiviert und man muß da "von Hand ran" oder eben mit dieser kleinen Zusatzsoftware.

PS: Ich glaube sogar, bei der 1TB hatte ich beides gemacht, einmal geklont und ein zweites Mal neu installiert, da ich das BS geupdatet hatte und das Alte nicht so richtig wollte.
Einen Unterschied bei der Geschwindigkeit zwischen klonen und neu installieren hatte sich damals nicht feststellen können.


----------



## ChristophD (31 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand getestet, ob es nicht reicht, das TIA-Projekt auf die SSD zu legen, bzw. bei der Installation TIA auf die SSD zu installieren? Falls Du dann die SSD als 2.Platte in den Laptop eingebaut bekommst, musst Du u.U. garnix neu installieren und hast auch keine Sorgen mit der EDV.
> 
> Gruß.



TIA nur auf SSD installieren bringt nicht viel. Über 50% der Daten landen leider immer auf C:\


----------



## NikolausL (31 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema klonen kann ich sagen, dass Samsung ein Migrations-Tool mitliefert. Man schließt die SSD per USB an das Notebook an, und das Migrations-Tool migriert wahlweise die C Partion oder die gesamte Platte auf die SSD. Funktioniert aber nur mit Samsung SSD´s. Aber True Image macht das gleiche mit jeder beliebigen SSD. Beide Tools stellen automatisch das richtige Alignment ein. Worauf man noch achten muß, ist dass bei Windows AHCI aktiviert ist. Das kann man aber auch nachträglich machen. Dazu gibts Anleitungen im Netz.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MSB (31 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> interessanter Artikel wobei auch leider schon technisch etwas veraltert.
> Bei der Samsung z.b. ist man bei TLC Chip's, die werden im Artikel noch nicht mal angeschnitten wenn ich das richtig sehe.


Zu TLC, wenn man mal ein wenig Google bemüht, stellt man fest, das die auch gar nicht angeschnitten werden müssen,
die Reihe von Performance / Lebensdauer ist von SLC -> MLC -> TLC, heißt TLC ist technisch schlechter als SLC/MLC aber halt gepackter und dadurch schlicht günstiger.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## UniMog (1 April 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Ne Kombination von 1 oder 2 SSD mit 1 oder 2 HDD find ich optimal.
> 
> 1. SSD für Betriebssystem
> 2. SSD für TIA-Projekt
> ...



100% ACK und mit einem Dell M6400- M6800 kein Problem

Ich habe auch 3 SSD und eine 1TB Hybrid Festplatte in meinem Laptop............... 
Volle Power gibt es natürlich erst mit SATA 3 Anschluß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 3 SSD und eine 1TB Hybrid Festplatte in meinem Laptop...............



OK...für solchen großen Datenmengen, würde bei uns im Haus mal ein Server angeschafft 

Ist dein Rechner wirklich so ausgestattet?


----------



## UniMog (1 April 2014)

Ja..... 3x SSD und eine Hybrid mit 1TB .
Für die 3te SSD hab ich mein DVD Laufwerk rausgeschmissen weil ich ein externes hab.
hab auch 32GB Arbeitsspeicher und die Graka hat 4GB...... 

das liegt einfach daran das ich auch einige verschiedene vm-ware im Einsatz habe.
jeder der sich ein bisschen mit Siemens Software auskennt weiß auch das einige Versionen sich nicht parallel installieren lassen. ZB. WinCC 6.x nicht zusammen mit 7 oder Simotion Scout nicht mit Starter oder S7-Technology V4.

und was ganz wichtig ist .... Schmeiß mal deine normale Festplatte auf den Boden und eine SSD..... Die normale kannst du aufheben und in die Mülltonne werfen die SSD geht immer noch.....

Ich habe SSD schon seit dem die auf dem Markt sind im Einsatz über Super Talent, Intel bis zur Samsung.


----------



## vollmi (1 April 2014)

Bringen die Hybrid denn was? Für mich waren die bisher nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. Ich meine. Merkt man einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu einer normalen Festplatte?

Ich schwöre ebenfalls auf die Samsung. Vor allem wenn man sich mal die Preise mittlerweile anschaut.
http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_324940.html

mfG René


----------



## UniMog (2 April 2014)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin dann merke ich bei der Hybrid nicht viel.
Was mir hier auf den Keks geht ist das ich die 2,5 zoll Hybrid nur bis 5400 upm gefunden habe und Festplatten ohne Hybrid gehen bis 7200 upm.
Für mich sind nach den ganzen verschiedenen Platten die ich hatte die Intel 520 usw gut aber die Samsung 840 Pro am besten.

bei Samsung gibt es noch eine Software dabei mit der man die SSD noch schneller bekommt. Die verwaltet dann 1GB auf der Festplatte als Cache-Speicher


----------



## UniMog (2 April 2014)

Achja die Software bei Samsung heißt : Samsung Magician


----------



## buriza (15 April 2014)

Ich wurde euch die Samsung Evo Serie empfehlen, sind sehr billig und gut


----------



## buriza (15 April 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Jo, war vor 4 Jahren, hatte XP neu installiert. Die Platten standen auf IDE-Kompatibilitätsmodus, wegen dem nicht vorhandenem SATA-Treiber auf der WinXP-CD. Dann Win7 als Dualboot und das Alignment hat warum auch immer nicht gepasst.
> 
> Bei einer eigenständigen Neuinstallation von Win7 incl. Neuformatierung der SSD sollte es eigentlich weniger Sorgen geben.
> 
> Gruß.



ahh, ich hatte die gleichen Problemen damals, musste auch eine SSD verkaufen weil es kein unterschied machte.


----------



## buriza (15 April 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Achja die Software bei Samsung heißt : Samsung Magician
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 23798



Es hat ein Benchmark? Wenn das Programm frei ist, dann wo kann ich es am besten herunterladen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2014)

Habe gestern die Samsung Pro bekommen, Image von der Alten auf die neue erstellt und 
montiert. Jetzt ohne übertreibung ich habe vorher ca. 10 min gebraucht vom Einschalten
bis ich das erste Programm starten konnte. Jetzt ca. 45 sec. Ich glaub ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## vollmi (15 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin zufrieden.



Aber ich sag dir jetzt schon. Man gewöhnt sich daran dann kommt es einem wieder ewig vor 

mfG René


----------



## Hansmeister (31 Mai 2014)

Gebe meine Stimme der Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB


----------



## Rayk (31 Mai 2014)

ich habe auch die Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB ein Jahr im Einsatz, funktioniert super


----------



## Gucki (31 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habe gestern die Samsung Pro bekommen, Image von der Alten auf die neue erstellt und
> montiert. Jetzt ohne übertreibung ich habe vorher ca. 10 min gebraucht vom Einschalten
> bis ich das erste Programm starten konnte. Jetzt ca. 45 sec. Ich glaub ich bin zufrieden.



hmm klingt ja super aber mal ehrlich... wenn die vorher 10minuten für das hochfahren gebraucht hast, dann hat vorher was definitiv nciht gestimmt 

trotzdem suche ich ebenfalls eine ssd und werde mir die mal näher ansehen..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2014)

Gucki schrieb:


> hmm klingt ja super aber mal ehrlich... wenn die vorher 10minuten für das hochfahren gebraucht hast, dann hat vorher was definitiv nciht gestimmt
> 
> trotzdem suche ich ebenfalls eine ssd und werde mir die mal näher ansehen..



Natürlich hat da etwas nicht gestimmt, es ist Siemens Software drauf, das ist eine
Handbremse, Anker und Softwareübergewicht. Besser bekommst du einen Leistungsfähigen
Rechner nicht in die Knie.


----------



## mariob (31 Mai 2014)

Hi,
und was ich an mir erstaunlich finde mit welcher Ruhe man Tia bedienen kann, nervöses Geklicke führt keinesfalls zum Erfolg. Privat habe ich den identischen Rechner wie auf Arbeit, meiner hat eine SSD, es ist unglaublich wie zügig der laufen kann. Das ist dächte ich auch eine 256 GB Kingston, nicht das aktuellste Modell, dafür um die 100 Euro zu haben.
Ich denke aber das das nur solange gutgeht bis die Softwarehersteller das auch für sich ausnutzen und dann sind die Büchsen wieder langsam.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Mietze (18 September 2014)

Samsung ist bisher uahc immer mein Favoutrit. Hat mich eigentlich nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Gucki (26 Mai 2015)

und wie sieht es jetzt aus? sind immer noch alle zufrieden? bei einigen könnten die schreibzyklen bereits aufgebraucht sein


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2015)

gucki schrieb:


> und wie sieht es jetzt aus? Sind immer noch alle zufrieden? Bei einigen könnten die schreibzyklen bereits aufgebraucht sein


n e i n ..... Die Platte arbeitet noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2015)

Mein rennt auch prima, ist aber immer voll. :-(


----------



## vollmi (27 Mai 2015)

Bisher keinerlei Probleme  hab jetzt zusätzlich den DVD Schacht mit ner SSD ausgerüstet weil die Systemssd immer voll war. die Preise sind ja wieder zusammengefallen.

mfg René


----------



## RONIN (27 Mai 2015)

Hab im Moment eine Samsung SM951/256. Aber noch nicht lange.

Was mich in dem Zusammenhang interessieren würde:
Welche SSD (Type/Hersteller) steckt Siemens eigentlich in seinen aktuellen (innen mit Diamant beschichteten) Würfel (FieldPG)?

Weiß das jemand?


----------



## NikolausL (27 Mai 2015)

Also bei meinem Field-PG M4 ist eine Intel Festplatte eingebaut. Das Field-PG ist ca. 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Den genauen Typ müßte ich jetzt erst nachschauen.


----------



## RONIN (27 Mai 2015)

@Nikolaus. Wäre nett wenn du das machen könntest. Mich würden die Leistungsdaten interessieren. Oder vielleicht lässt du am PG einfach mal sowas wie Crystal Disk Mark laufen und postest das Ergebnis.


----------



## NikolausL (27 Mai 2015)

Laut Gerätemanager heißt die Platte Intel SSDSA2BW30: 

http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/hdd.php?hdd=INTEL+SSDSA2BW30

Zu der Zeit wo das PG gekauft wurde wa die anscheinend richtig teuer.


----------



## Gleichstromer (29 Mai 2015)

Techreport hat einen sehr ausführlichen SSD-Langzeittest gemacht, bis alle SSD tot waren. Alle haben wesentlich mehr Daten gelesen/geschrieben als spezifiziert, die letzen starben bei 2,5 Petabyte. Problematischer ist wohl, dass einige SSD ohne Ankündigung den Geist aufgegeben haben.


----------



## EulenAuge (15 September 2016)

Interessanter Beitrag dazu für diejenigen, die noch auf der Suche nach einer SSD Festplatte sind.


----------



## Vincentv (13 November 2016)

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden SSD Festplatte und die Beiträge hier haben schon einmal geholfen. Danke auch für den Link. Ich werde mich noch etwas weiter umsehen.


----------

